# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  اضحك مع فاطمه شاش فى عمودها اليوم

## فراس الشفيع

*خط التماس ... فاطمه شاش
امسكو الخشب
* وماذا ننتظر من ﻻعبين ظنو انهم افضل
من ميسي وكرستيانو وانيستا وجابي
* وماذا نتوقع من مدرب متخبط وفاقد
ﻻبجديات التدريب
* وماالذي نرجوه من تحكيم تخصص في
الهﻼل ﻻرضاء الكفيل
* ولك الهﻼل ياهﻼل
* غاب اﻷزرق طوال التسعين دقيقه ,, ولم
نتبين مﻼمح الشروق اﻻ من خﻼل بكري
المدينه وتحركات
اتير توماس
* نزار في تراجع مستمر وﻻندري متي
يكون الثبات والعوده الي النشاط من جديد
* وكاريكا حكايات تحتاج الي قاص مجيد
يكتب من خﻼلها رحله الهبوط المستمر ,,
التي أضحت
واحده من اهم متداوﻻت جلسات
المجالس في اﻷماكن المختلفه
* استهتار يزداد في كل مباراه ,, وعبث ﻻ
يشبه ﻻعب كبير كمدثر الطيب
* مايفعله كاريكا يجعلنا نصدق الحكايات
التي زكرت هنا وهناك عن سهر الﻼعب
وونسات منتصف
الليل عند احواض السباحه ومﻼعب التنس
في ذاك الفندق المتربع في وسط
الخرطوم
* وعندما نشاهد مساوي نتيقن ان السيف
بات خشبيا وان اعاده التسجيل كانت اكبر
غلطه يرتكبها
مجلس السلطان
* واتير وحيدا
* وعبداللطيف بويا يمارس الغباء بكافه
انواعه
* بويا يظن ان الطريقه التي ينتهجها في
بعض المباريات يمكن ان تؤتي اكلها وتبين
للجمهور ان
الﻼعب قلبو حار
* أخطاء بالجمله ,, وتمريرات ﻻ يمكن ان
تكون متداوله بين ﻻعبي الفريق اﻷول في
السودان
* ما الذي يحدث ياشغيل
* هل تزكرت وصيفك الدائم وفكرت في
الرجوع لتلك الطريقه التي تؤكد انك
معطوب الموهبه
* ما الذي يجري يامهند
* كورتك كملت ? ام صدقت مفردات اﻻغنيه
المنتشره هذه اﻷيام وتضعك قبل ميسي
وانيستا
* وجينارو اتضح انه محظوظ ,, ﻻ اكثر وﻻ
اقل
* اﻷهداف التي ولجت شباك حارسنا ﻻ
يمكن ان تدخل في شباكي انا البعيده عن
اللعبه وعن
ممارستها
* والنابي يصر علي كوليبالي
* لم يقتنع المدرب حتي اﻻن ان المالي
ماسوره ) 24 ( بوصه
* التونسي يتﻼعب بالهﻼل ويستفز الجمهور
بالطرق التي يتبعها في المباريات
* هل يعقل ان يتم استبدال سيدي بيه
افضل ﻻعبي الهﻼل ليله البارحه ,, ونترك
نزار ليمارس العك
الكروي علي اصولو
* هل يمكن ان يتم سحب ﻻعب
بمواصفات بشه ليكون البديل كوليبالي
الذي أصاب شعب الهﻼل
بالضغط والسكري
* وماذا فعل كوليبالي يابلجيكي
* وماهي الخطه التي لعب بها هذا الرجل
كثير الكﻼم قليل اﻷفعال
* أين لمساتك الفنيه ,, وبصمتك التدريبيه
مقارنه بالتصريحات التي تتزاحم علي
صفحات الصحف
صباح كل يوم
*من انت يارجل ,, ومن اين جئت للهﻼل
* مدرب يخشي اﻻعﻼم والجمهور ويتردد
في اﻻختيارات لن يفيد اﻷزرق
* مدرب فاقد للتوازن وضعيف الشخصيه
لن يقدم للهﻼل النتائج المرجوه ,, ﻻن الحظ
لن يبتسم لنا
علي الدوام
* واﻻبطال تحتاج الي رجال بياكلو النار
* والتنافس اﻻفريقي ﻻ يمكن ان يكون
بعاشقي الشيشه والتمباك والسهر
والفوضي
* ووجعي علي هذا الجمهور ,, المكتوي
بنيران الحرقه ,, والقابض علي جمر
القضيه
* ولهفي علي الروابط التي بحت اصواتها
طوال شوطي المباراه ليكون الخبر اليقين
ان الهزيمه
هي عنوان لفشل اﻷوﻻد وقله حيله
المدرب
* ولك الله ياهﻼل
* واالتحكيم كعادته ,
* حكام صﻼح محمد صالح لم ينسو
الوصايا العشره
* حكم المباراه محمد بﻼل ,, نفذ المطلوب
بالحرف الواحد ,,, ورفض احتساب تﻼثه
اهداف للهﻼل
علي عينك ياتاجر
* التحكيم اسطوانه تدور في كل موسم ,
* حكم المباراه ذبح التحكيم من الوريد
للوريد ,, للدرجه التي استغرب لها مذيع قناه
الدوري والكاس
* حكم جاء باوراقه واجندته ونفذ
المطلوب وغادر الي حال سبيله
*ماحدث لحكم الرايه ,, رد فعل طبيعي ,,
وليتهم لوفعلو اكثر من ذلك
* معتصم جعفر واعوانه جعلو انتزاع
الحق باليد واحده من مسلمات التعامل مع
منسوبيهم
* والحجر الذي أصاب ذاك الرجل
) طائش ( ,, وربما كان من متابع
مندس ,, ليكمل حلقات المؤامره
الموضوعه علي الهﻼل
* ﻻ يمكن ان تثبت تهمه علي مجموعه من
الجماهير التي اكتظت في المدرجات من
كل حدب
وصوب
* أي محاوﻻت لتطبيق عقوبات علي الهﻼل
فان النيران ستصل الي عنان السماء
* قسما ,, سنجعل منها روايه تكتب عبر
التاريخ لترعوي تلك الفئه التي تظن ان
إرضاء جمال من
اولي أولويات التواجد علي دفه القياده
* لن يضام الهﻼل بعد اليوم
* ولن نستسلم لتلك اﻻﻻعيب الغذره التي
افرغت اللعبه من محتواها الحقيقي
* وﻻعﻼم وجمهور الهﻼل ومن قبلهم
مجلسه راي كبير في كل اﻻحداث التي
احتضها استاد
الخرطوم
* ولنا وقفات يمكن ان تطيح بهؤﻻء
الرجال في رابعه النهار اﻻغر
* ولنا مستندات يمكن ان تحعلهم يختبون
خلف القضبان
* سنكون بالمرصاد ,, وسنعيد هيبه الهﻼل ,,
وحضوره المكاني والزماني ,,برجال يدورن
قيمه الشعار
* لن يكون مهند صاحب الحذاء اﻷحمر من
ضمنهم حتي يؤقن ان الهﻼل يمتلك شعار
باﻻبيض
واﻻزرق
* ولن نسمح لكاريكا ,, وبويا وجمعه
وغيرهما من أوﻻد صﻼح ان ينفذو
مخططات الرجل في الهﻼل
* مجلس السلطان باقي حتي وان حاول
ذاك المتسلبط ان يخترق الﻼعبين ويحاول
ان يعود من نافذ
اﻻسياد
* والسلطان ورفاقه علي العهد والدرب
بذات الثبات ياصﻼح ,, وﻻبد ان تعي ان
الللعبه باتت
مكشوفه وان التحقيقات والمحاسبات
ستطال الجميع حتي يعودو الي رشدهم
* القادم اصعب ,, ففي معيتنا الكثير
* امسكو الخش
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*ولن نستسلم لتلك اﻻﻻعيب الغذره 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

خط التماس ... فاطمه شاش
امسكو الخشب
* وماذا ننتظر من ﻻعبين ظنو انهم افضل
من ميسي وكرستيانو وانيستا وجابي
* وماذا نتوقع من مدرب متخبط وفاقد
ﻻبجديات التدريب
* وماالذي نرجوه من تحكيم تخصص في
الهﻼل ﻻرضاء الكفيل
* ولك الهﻼل ياهﻼل
* غاب اﻷزرق طوال التسعين دقيقه ,, ولم
نتبين مﻼمح الشروق اﻻ من خﻼل بكري
المدينه وتحركات
اتير توماس
* نزار في تراجع مستمر وﻻندري متي
يكون الثبات والعوده الي النشاط من جديد
* وكاريكا حكايات تحتاج الي قاص مجيد
يكتب من خﻼلها رحله الهبوط المستمر ,,
التي أضحت
واحده من اهم متداوﻻت جلسات
المجالس في اﻷماكن المختلفه
* استهتار يزداد في كل مباراه ,, وعبث ﻻ
يشبه ﻻعب كبير كمدثر الطيب
* مايفعله كاريكا يجعلنا نصدق الحكايات
التي زكرت هنا وهناك عن سهر الﻼعب
وونسات منتصف
الليل عند احواض السباحه ومﻼعب التنس
في ذاك الفندق المتربع في وسط
الخرطوم
* وعندما نشاهد مساوي نتيقن ان السيف
بات خشبيا وان اعاده التسجيل كانت اكبر
غلطه يرتكبها
مجلس السلطان
* واتير وحيدا
* وعبداللطيف بويا يمارس الغباء بكافه
انواعه
* بويا يظن ان الطريقه التي ينتهجها في
بعض المباريات يمكن ان تؤتي اكلها وتبين
للجمهور ان
الﻼعب قلبو حار
* أخطاء بالجمله ,, وتمريرات ﻻ يمكن ان
تكون متداوله بين ﻻعبي الفريق اﻷول في
السودان
* ما الذي يحدث ياشغيل
* هل تزكرت وصيفك الدائم وفكرت في
الرجوع لتلك الطريقه التي تؤكد انك
معطوب الموهبه
* ما الذي يجري يامهند
* كورتك كملت ? ام صدقت مفردات اﻻغنيه
المنتشره هذه اﻷيام وتضعك قبل ميسي
وانيستا
* وجينارو اتضح انه محظوظ ,, ﻻ اكثر وﻻ
اقل
* اﻷهداف التي ولجت شباك حارسنا ﻻ
يمكن ان تدخل في شباكي انا البعيده عن
اللعبه وعن
ممارستها
* والنابي يصر علي كوليبالي
* لم يقتنع المدرب حتي اﻻن ان المالي
ماسوره ) 24 ( بوصه
* التونسي يتﻼعب بالهﻼل ويستفز الجمهور
بالطرق التي يتبعها في المباريات
* هل يعقل ان يتم استبدال سيدي بيه
افضل ﻻعبي الهﻼل ليله البارحه ,, ونترك
نزار ليمارس العك
الكروي علي اصولو
* هل يمكن ان يتم سحب ﻻعب
بمواصفات بشه ليكون البديل كوليبالي
الذي أصاب شعب الهﻼل
بالضغط والسكري
* وماذا فعل كوليبالي يابلجيكي
* وماهي الخطه التي لعب بها هذا الرجل
كثير الكﻼم قليل اﻷفعال
* أين لمساتك الفنيه ,, وبصمتك التدريبيه
مقارنه بالتصريحات التي تتزاحم علي
صفحات الصحف
صباح كل يوم
*من انت يارجل ,, ومن اين جئت للهﻼل
* مدرب يخشي اﻻعﻼم والجمهور ويتردد
في اﻻختيارات لن يفيد اﻷزرق
* مدرب فاقد للتوازن وضعيف الشخصيه
لن يقدم للهﻼل النتائج المرجوه ,, ﻻن الحظ
لن يبتسم لنا
علي الدوام
* واﻻبطال تحتاج الي رجال بياكلو النار
* والتنافس اﻻفريقي ﻻ يمكن ان يكون
بعاشقي الشيشه والتمباك والسهر
والفوضي
* ووجعي علي هذا الجمهور ,, المكتوي
بنيران الحرقه ,, والقابض علي جمر
القضيه
* ولهفي علي الروابط التي بحت اصواتها
طوال شوطي المباراه ليكون الخبر اليقين
ان الهزيمه
هي عنوان لفشل اﻷوﻻد وقله حيله
المدرب
* ولك الله ياهﻼل
* واالتحكيم كعادته ,
* حكام صﻼح محمد صالح لم ينسو
الوصايا العشره
* حكم المباراه محمد بﻼل ,, نفذ المطلوب
بالحرف الواحد ,,, ورفض احتساب تﻼثه
اهداف للهﻼل
علي عينك ياتاجر
* التحكيم اسطوانه تدور في كل موسم ,
* حكم المباراه ذبح التحكيم من الوريد
للوريد ,, للدرجه التي استغرب لها مذيع قناه
الدوري والكاس
* حكم جاء باوراقه واجندته ونفذ
المطلوب وغادر الي حال سبيله
*ماحدث لحكم الرايه ,, رد فعل طبيعي ,,
وليتهم لوفعلو اكثر من ذلك
* معتصم جعفر واعوانه جعلو انتزاع
الحق باليد واحده من مسلمات التعامل مع
منسوبيهم
* والحجر الذي أصاب ذاك الرجل
) طائش ( ,, وربما كان من متابع
مندس ,, ليكمل حلقات المؤامره
الموضوعه علي الهﻼل
* ﻻ يمكن ان تثبت تهمه علي مجموعه من
الجماهير التي اكتظت في المدرجات من
كل حدب
وصوب
* أي محاوﻻت لتطبيق عقوبات علي الهﻼل
فان النيران ستصل الي عنان السماء
* قسما ,, سنجعل منها روايه تكتب عبر
التاريخ لترعوي تلك الفئه التي تظن ان
إرضاء جمال من
اولي أولويات التواجد علي دفه القياده
* لن يضام الهﻼل بعد اليوم
* ولن نستسلم لتلك اﻻﻻعيب الغذره التي
افرغت اللعبه من محتواها الحقيقي
* وﻻعﻼم وجمهور الهﻼل ومن قبلهم
مجلسه راي كبير في كل اﻻحداث التي
احتضها استاد
الخرطوم
* ولنا وقفات يمكن ان تطيح بهؤﻻء
الرجال في رابعه النهار اﻻغر
* ولنا مستندات يمكن ان تحعلهم يختبون
خلف القضبان
* سنكون بالمرصاد ,, وسنعيد هيبه الهﻼل ,,
وحضوره المكاني والزماني ,,برجال يدورن
قيمه الشعار
* لن يكون مهند صاحب الحذاء اﻷحمر من
ضمنهم حتي يؤقن ان الهﻼل يمتلك شعار
باﻻبيض
واﻻزرق
* ولن نسمح لكاريكا ,, وبويا وجمعه
وغيرهما من أوﻻد صﻼح ان ينفذو
مخططات الرجل في الهﻼل
* مجلس السلطان باقي حتي وان حاول
ذاك المتسلبط ان يخترق الﻼعبين ويحاول
ان يعود من نافذ
اﻻسياد
* والسلطان ورفاقه علي العهد والدرب
بذات الثبات ياصﻼح ,, وﻻبد ان تعي ان
الللعبه باتت
مكشوفه وان التحقيقات والمحاسبات
ستطال الجميع حتي يعودو الي رشدهم
* القادم اصعب ,, ففي معيتنا الكثير
* امسكو الخش






أولاً قيمة الشعار 4 مليون ونصف من أبو صلعة الأخضر الليموني
ثانياً  ما تقولينه يمكن أن يضعك خلف القضبان حتى يبين لك (صاحب)
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الماعندو  ولى  امر    يكشح ليه شوال بدره   ويتحاوم اخر الليل  فى الفاظ   السوق  الاسود
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*المقال به تهديد ووعيد وتحريض علي العنف لينفرط عقد الامن في المباريات القادمة للصفر في المستقبل  يجب ان يطال كاتبته  علي اقل تقدير من الرقابة علي الصحف
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*البنية دي بتقول كلام زي الورد جاطت الشغلانة كلها في عمود واااحد (عربدة لاعبين -وبيع-وتواطو-كيس مدرب فاضي-ومحترفين مواسير ) معقول اول مرة تكتشف انو فريقه ماش بالبركة سااي ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*من هذا الفاطمه ؟؟!! وحرام ومليار حرام ان يكون أسمك فاطمه شوّهت أسم فاطمه .. ومليار حرام ان يكون فى الوسط الرياضى من امثالك .. قلمك يتقيأ صديدا وقيحا .. كتاباتك تشمئز منها النفوس [[ كل إناء بما فيه ينضح ]] كل مقالاتك تشبه شخصيتك .. ما دخل جمال الوالى فى مباراة أمس .. عقدة تظلت ملازمه امثالك .. والله العظيم وكتابه الكريم ولو كان فى السودان رادعا لما كتبتى حرفا مرة ثانية .. علامات الساعه .. القلم عند سفيهه 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ماحدث لحكم الرايه ,, رد فعل طبيعي ,,
وليتهم لوفعلو اكثر من ذلك* معتصم جعفر واعوانه جعلو انتزاع
الحق باليد واحده من مسلمات التعامل مع
منسوبيهم
* والحجر الذي أصاب ذاك الرجل
) طائش ( ,, وربما كان من متابع
مندس,, ليكمل حلقات المؤامره
الموضوعه علي الهلال
 انظروا الى هذا التناقض في الطرح هل يعقل أن يكون ما حدث للحكم رد فعل طبيعي ثم لا تلبث وتصرح بأن الحجر طائش الا تحترم هذه الحرمة عقول القراء سبحان الله فيها إنها لا تفرق بين القذارة والغزارة فمن اين اتت صحفية الغفلة هذه!!!؟؟؟
أي محاوﻻت لتطبيق عقوبات علي الهﻼل
فان النيران ستصل الي عنان السماء
* قسما ,, سنجعل منها روايه تكتب عبر
التاريخ لترعوي تلك الفئه التي تظن ان
إرضاء جمال من
اولي أولويات التواجد علي دفه القياده
الا تحترم هذه المتفلتة القانون ولا تعرف حدوده الم يعد بالبلد رجل رشيد يعيدها الى رشدها فمن قبل قد اهانت كل بيت في السودان علناً وعلى رؤس االأشهاد

ولنا مستندات يمكن ان تحعلهم يختبون
خلف القضبان 
مع من هي تملك تلك المستندات التي تقذف بالناس خلف القضبان؟؟؟!!!
*

----------


## Aladdin

*بتاع الراية طوالي يفتح بلاغ فيها وفي جمهور الهلال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

الماعندو  ولى  امر    يكشح ليه شوال بدره   ويتحاوم اخر الليل  فى الفاظ   السوق  الاسود



بس كده انت جبت التايهه ياحبيبنا الصادق
*

----------


## حسن بدري

*الاتحاد والمسئولين في الدولة المفروض ينظرو لمثل هذه المقالات 
هذا المقال يدعو للعنف وهذه المباراة لايخص المريخ لكي يحشرو
فيه المريخ في كل سقطة للهلال يا اتحاد عاقب هذا الهلال علي
تصرفات جماهيره ولا تنتظر حتي يأتي فعل مماثل من جماهير
المريخ لتقوم بالموازنات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عامله فيها راعية هلال عصمت يعني ؟؟؟

*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*بكل أمـــانة نحن محتاجين صحفيين يكتبوا بلغة قوية تهديد ووعيد للإتحاد وللحكام  فاطمه شاش حشرت المريخ ولاأدرى ماعلاقة المريخ بهذا كله ؟
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يجب الرد عليها من قبل الاعلام الاحمر وبقوة
لكن بصراحة الغلب حاااااار
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*سورى لم الاحظ لى البوست وفتحت نفس البوست  ارجو من الادره حزف بوستى او دمجه معا البوست دا و وانا اااااااااااااااااااااااسف الاخ فراس الشفيع
*

----------

